# Animal Crossing logo font?



## Nunbal (Aug 12, 2016)

Does anybody know where I can download the Animal Crossing logo font?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

It's called FinkHeavy http://freakfonts.com/fonts/finkheavy-font-download.html


----------

